# Homemade Genturie



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think some of you know I had my C0 detector sound off a couple times last fall, the dealer extended the pipe a bit and resealed around the generator compartment. Well this Spring it went off again on us. So I set out to solve the problem. I wasn't about to drop $135 at Camping World for the Genturi, so of course I found the solution on the internet. I picked up all the parts I needed at Lowe's for under $20 and about 1 hour of time. I'm going to clean it up a bit, but I was able to test it out on our week long trip over the 4th and I worked great! No more alarms, the device worked great.

Here is the shopping list:
- Suction Cups - I got the ones with the rotating plastic hooks which create a stronger suction. 
- 10' of 3" thin wall PVC Sewer Pipe
- 1 1/4" EMT 90 degree Conduit sweep
- 1 1/4" EMT coupler
- 2 Strips of 1/2" bar stock
- Handfull of bolts & friction nuts

I left the PCV at 10', with the swage end you could cut it in half and have two 4-5' sections that would stick together.

Cut and bend 3 strips of bar stock to hold the conduit sweep about 2" below the PVC pipe, drill through the bar and PVC and then the sweep, use bolt/nuts to secure. Use the bolts on the coupler to mount to the sweep, you don't need to secure the side on the exhaust vent so you can remove those 2 bolts. Hold the PVC pipe up, and decide where to locate the suction cups, then bend the next steel bar strip 90 degrees and then each end. I rotated ends 90 degrees, drilled a hole in the end and removed the small plastic pin. I slipped a bolt through the bar and through the suction cup and hook and attached a nut. I took a small metal strip i had and bent it flat like a U, then used a clamp to hold it in place. The duct tape was just to keep the edge from catching.

Not the best write up, but I'm more of a picture person myself.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That's pretty clever Y-Guy. Does that pvc fit in your rig in one peice?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks great Y-Guy
nice job well done









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great job, Steve!









But I am a little unclear... Is this an extension for the genset exhaust pipe, or a ventilation system for the compartment it's in?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great job, Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Genturie is a exhaust stack extension.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good to me.
Curious.....Why the change over to PVC and not EMT for the duration of the run?
Any heat or melting felt around the bottom of the PVC?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Katrina - You don't want to extend the tail pipe any further than it already is as it would put pressure back on the generator which isn't good. By having the opening the natural heat flow goes up into the PVC pipe without adding another 10' of pipe. We ran the generator for 4-5 hours one day with temps in the mid-90's and the pipe was just barely warm. Others came up with this design and have reported no problems with the thin wall PVC.

h2oman - Yes in my case I didn't need to cut it down since I have a 12' garage.

PDX_Doug - CamperAndy is right, just an extension for the exhaust for the generator.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sure would be nice to have a built in generator


----------

